# [Kernel] Config du 2.6.24-r4

## engil

Bonjour, bonsoir,

je voulais gentiment passer d'un noyau 2.6.22 au 2.6.24, alors j'ai compilé comme d'hab, mais apparement la configuration du noyau a un brin changé, j'ai eu du mal a retrouver mes petits.

Enfin toujours est-il, je me retrouve à ne pas pouvoir booter sur mon noyau tout neuf ...

En passant, quelquechose m'intrigue, après avoir compilé mon kernel, il me répond à la fin :

```

  BUILD   arch/x86/boot/bzImage

Root device is (8, 5)

```

D'ou sors ce root device 8,5 ?? Ca ne colle pas avec mon système, et ca me met un kernel panic au boot.

Le fstab

```

/dev/sda3      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda5      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda6      /home      ext3      defaults   0 2

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

J'ai également un soucis avec mon graveur (sur un chip Jmicron), à vu de nez ça n'arrive pas à régler le DMA, ça essaye en UDMA66/44/33 puis en PIO et ça s'arrete ..

Le .config rapport au JMicron

```

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

```

J'ai surement raté quelquechose dans la config, d'habitude j'ai pas de problèmes.

En fait je voudrais qu'on m'éclaire sur la première partie, le root device.

Si déjà je peux avancer la dessus ! Merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

Y a au moin 2 trucs qui ont sauté ...

Dans networking options je pense :

- unix domain

- ip packet machin ...

ah, ptet aussi, dans pseudo filesystem (qui est dans file system)

tmpfs (j'ai du le mettre, il y est pas dans la config par défaut)

Je te dis ca de mémoire, j'ai pas cherché plus et mon pc est resté en 2.6.22   :Laughing: 

good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *engil wrote:*   

> je voulais gentiment passer d'un noyau 2.6.22 au 2.6.24, alors j'ai compilé comme d'hab, mais apparement la configuration du noyau a un brin changé, j'ai eu du mal a retrouver mes petits.

 

T'as pensé à faire un make oldconfig comme il se doit ?

----------

## Temet

[off]Faudrait vous mettre d'accord les gars... suivant le sens du vent, le "make oldconfig" c'est le diable ou l'étape obligatoire...[/off]

----------

## yoyo

Il me semble que le make oldconfig n'est pas recommandé lors d'un changement de version de noyau (2.6.22 vers 2.6.23 par exemple) mais s'applique lors de changements de "sous-versions" (2.6.23.1 vers 2.6.23.4 par exemple).

Maintenant, beaucoup font le make oldconfig dans tous les cas en contrôlant à postériori (via un make menuconfig par exemple) que les principales options sont bien activées (support du chipset, réseau, fs, etc.).

Amha, ça ne fait pas de mal de repartir d'une configuration vierge de temps en temps pour faire un peu de nettoyage.

Enjoy !

----------

## geekounet

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Il me semble que le make oldconfig n'est pas recommandé lors d'un changement de version de noyau (2.6.22 vers 2.6.23 par exemple) mais s'applique lors de changements de "sous-versions" (2.6.23.1 vers 2.6.23.4 par exemple).
> 
> Maintenant, beaucoup font le make oldconfig dans tous les cas en contrôlant à postériori (via un make menuconfig par exemple) que les principales options sont bien activées (support du chipset, réseau, fs, etc.).
> 
> Amha, ça ne fait pas de mal de repartir d'une configuration vierge de temps en temps pour faire un peu de nettoyage.
> ...

 

Heu nan, au contraire, il ne sert à rien lors d'un changement de révision, puisque rien ne bouge dans la conf, il faut le faire à chaque changement de version, justement pour s'assurer de ne manquer aucune nouvelle option, ou auicune option qui aurait changé de place. Genre là le réseau qui a bougé de place, il redemande si on le veut, on dit ok, et toutes les options qui en dépendent en dessous sont réactivées en prime, et plein de cas comme ça  :Wink:  Si tu le fais pas et que t'attaques un menuconfig direct, bah t'es pas prévenu, et c'est pas super pratique de devoir refaire tout le tour pour tout vérifier...

Bref, cf. la doc qui va bien  :Wink: 

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

Euh non pas d'accord la.

Si on lit le contenu de ta doc il est écrit :  *Quote:*   

> Il est parfois possible de gagner du temps en réutilisant le fichier de configuration de votre ancien noyau pour configurer le nouveau. Remarquez que ça ne fonctionne en général pas : il y aura probablement trop de changements entre deux versions du noyau pour que ça puisse être une méthode fiable.
> 
> La seule situation dans laquelle cette méthode est appropriée est lorsque vous mettez à jour une révision Gentoo du noyau par une autre. Par exemple les modifications faites entre gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r1 et gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r2 seront minimes, donc il est généralement possible d'utiliser cette méthode. Cela dit, elle n'est pas appropriée pour l'exemple donnée tout au long de ce document : mettre à jour votre noyau du 2.6.8 au 2.6.9. Il y a eu trop de changements entre deux sorties officielles et la méthode décrite ci-dessous n'indiquera pas assez d'éléments à l'utilisateur pour bien fonctionner. Il en résultera que l'utilisateur ira de problèmes en problèmes parce qu'il aura désactivé des options qu'il n'aurait pas dû.

 

Donc, pour les changements de mineurs -> make oldconfig. Pour les majeurs, à la mimine  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Mouais c'est vrai. Mais ça n'empêche que le oldconfig fonctionne très bien entre versions majeures quand même, jamais eu de soucis avec ça, quand on le fait bien  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

@geekounet : +1

De tous temps, le oldconfig a toujours bien fonctionné et je ne comprends pas que la doc soit aussi réservée à ce sujet !   :Confused: 

La seule fois où cette méthode m'a causé des soucis importants, c'est lorsque la couche réseau a été réorganisée de fond en comble !

Perso, je suggérerais de commencer d'abord par un make oldconfig : c'est un gain de temps appréciable !

Et si ça ne donne pas les résultats escomptés, alors seulement, utiliser le .config tel quel dans menuconfig.

Rien n'interdit non plus d'appliquer le oldconfig, suivi d'un menuconfig ...

Un avantage non négligeable du oldconfig est que, justement, il repère et affiche les nouveautés, en suggérant les réponses par défault, ce qui attire l'attention plus sûrement qu'en repassant en revue toutes les options du menuconfig (sauf si on connait toutes les options par coeur, bien entendu !  :Cool:  ).

----------

## engil

Merci pour les réponses  :Smile: 

@loopx : j'ai refais 4 fois menuconfig avant de trouver les bonnes options réseau   :Laughing:  , et pour le tmpfs, c'est la première chose que j'ai ratée, corrigé en cherchant un peu sur internet.

Concernant le dilemme du make oldconfig, j'ai commencé par faire ça à vrai dire, mais le nombre d'options nouvelles où du moins déplacées m'a comment dire ... fatigué .. j'avoue je me suis lancé dans la config alors que je n'étais pas vraiment au taquet, donc derrière le oldconfig j'ai envoyé un make menuconfig pour m'assurer que tout était OK.

D'ordinaire je fais un make oldconfig et tout roule, mais la j'ai du aller trop vite   :Embarassed:  .

A propos, loopx, tu es resté en 2.6.22, mais j'ai cru voir un avertissement sur gentoo.org qui demandait justement d'upgrader le kernel en raison d'une faille de sécu, c'est ce qui m'a motivé à changer. Si ce n'est pas risqué de rester en 2.6.22, je vais prendre mon temps pour régler mon problème avec le .24, mon .22 fonctionne pas mal pour l'instant.

Et sinon, le root device (8,5), une idée ? Ca me parait étrange ce 8, ça voudrait dire 9e disque, partition 6? Je ne vois vraiment pas d'ou ça sort.

>Edit : bon au temps pour moi, le root device n'a rien a voir la dedans, après recompil de mon 2.6.22 c'est pareil ...

----------

## ghoti

 *engil wrote:*   

> Et sinon, le root device (8,5), une idée ? Ca me parait étrange ce 8, ça voudrait dire 9e disque, partition 6? Je ne vois vraiment pas d'ou ça sort.

 

Un "block device" n'est pas nécessairement un disque physique ! 

Voir /usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt.

Le bloc (8,5) correspond au volume RAID (/dev/md5).

Le message signifie que ta racine actuelle au moment de la compilation est en /dev/md5, ce que tu peux vérifier avec la commande "mount"

... ce qui me fait me demander si tu as bien compilé le support RAID dans ton nouveau noyau   :Confused: 

----------

## engil

Héhé, enfin je sais pas si je devrais rigoler, mais je n'ai absolument pas de RAID, ni hard ni soft, et mon noyau actuel fonctionne très bien  :Smile: 

Ce serait pas peut etre /dev/sda5 -> ça c'est ma racine

```

/dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

```

J'ai ajouté des options je reboot de suite je vous tiens au courant !

En tout cas merci pour tout, ça fait plaisir d'avoir un coup de main !

----------

## ghoti

Aaargh, non, je me suis planté !!  :Embarassed: 

(8,5), c'est bien /dev/sda5 !

Désolé  :Embarassed: 

----------

## engil

No problémo  :Wink: 

Bon, je sais pas si ça évolue dans le bon sens, mais ca change de message d'erreur. Je crois que j'ai un problème d'IRQ maintenant ... je l'aurais un jour ! Je l'aurais !

----------

## xaviermiller

ps: n'oubliez pas la fonction de recherche en menuconfig, avec la touche "/"  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Pour le soucis jmicron .. au bout d'un moment il s'arrete en pio1 :p

 faut juste etre patient et ne pas avoir besoin de son lecteur/graveur ..

 Passes en dernière version instable pour le kernel ca a réglé le problème chez moi..

 Ensuite compile ton noyal à la main c'est plus fun ^^

----------

## engil

Ha merci dapsaille je commençais a me demander si cette version du kernel n'etait pas bugguée pour le chip JMicron .. Ca me rassure !

Et pour la compil a la main, pas de soucis, je fais ca depuis le début   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

